# Black Ops team - DC #s here



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, you scurvy dawgs! Now that operation Black Ops is underway, post your DC numbers here.

0307 1790 0001 8727 1456


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like some wetwork is underway.
Good luck, gentlemen, and here's to a successful clandestine mission. :al


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Ummm I want in PM sent.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

...........


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

0103 8555 7494 1154 1724


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Okay, you scurvy dawgs! Now that operation Black Ops is underway, post your DC numbers here.
> 
> 0307 1790 0001 8727 1456





bazookajoe said:


> ...........





macms said:


> 0103 8555 7494 1154 1724


WOW, Some Big Guns involved! Scary! :hn:mn:hn:mn:hn:mn


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Black Ops are never good for its intended targets


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW!

The guys in on this run are top shelf gorillas. Time for rookie's such as myself to watch and learn.

The person on the receiving end of this is history!


Al


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> WOW, Some Big Guns involved! Scary! :hn:mn:hn:mn:hn:mn


:tpd: Scary indeed.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

unfornately I left the #s at home base. it really does not matter since it will hit today


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

UPS# 1Z2502850340842393

Looks like a Friday detonation...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

0307 1790 0003 7391 0619


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

It just can't be good to pi$$ off the older gorillas!



ahc4353 said:


> WOW!
> 
> The guys in on this run are top shelf gorillas. Time for rookie's such as myself to watch and learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yeah! I can't wait to see this devastation hit!!! These group bombs rock!

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

0103 8555 7493 7118 :hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

This should be interesting..........cant wait to see the destruction ya'll are up to.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> 0103 8555 7493 7118 :hn:hn:hn:hn


Oh your included. I take back what I said earlier.

Your pal,
Al
:ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> WOW, Some Big Guns involved! Scary! :hn:mn:hn:mn:hn:mn


:tpd:

I think we all need to HIDE..its going to be a big crater when this hits!!!!

Shawn


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Someone is gonna be toast:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Someone is gonna be toast:gn


the question is, will the end up , butter side up?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I sure hope this is the right secret mission!:dr DC#9101785091401603833559:ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

bobarian said:


> I sure hope this is the right secret mission!:dr DC#9101785091401603833559:ss


That was spelled ZOOMSCHWORTZ wasn't it:ss

This guy may be in the hospital as we speak.

Poor guy, never had a chance.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Poor guy, never had a chance.


True, but he had it coming :tu:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I wonder if the poor guy has even checked out this thread? I bit you he has:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Papichulo said:


> I wonder if the poor guy has even checked out this thread? I bit you he has:chk


:tpd:


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Man I wasnt apart of this


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I wasnt apart of this


now you know how it feels

j/k :r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I wasnt apart of this


Wait until later tonight or tomorrow:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Someone's going BYE-BYE!:r


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

0103 8555 7493 3880 9594:bl


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I've got your number right here...


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> This should be interesting.....


There are those who certainly hope so. 



BamaDoc77 said:


> .....cant wait to see the destruction ya'll are up to.


And neither can "those".... :r :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

That's a lota DC #s building up


----------



## Black Ops (Jun 3, 2008)

A HUGE thank you to all the great members who helped pull this most deserving bomb together! To PapaJohn67 I say....."smoke em now that you got em! :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I've got your number right here...


I am so not going to try to assault Fortress Trinity Alps when you have an army like that.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

another one hits.....

Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0002 3490 6217
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 11:09 AM on June 3, 2008 in LA CONNER, WA 98257.

:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Black Ops said:


> A HUGE thank you to all the great members who helped pull this most deserving bomb together! To PapaJohn67 I say.....*"smoke em now that you got em! :r*


Oh he had them before now he just has a whole lot more of them! :r


----------

